# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  IC = Intelligent Content = RoboGuts™ circuit board + eBooks + Program Listings + Jump

## SolidWorksMagi

Hi, 


I've been designing for 3D printing since about 2006. Now I have designed a bunch of little robot kits and a new tiny RoboGuts™ circuit board so that people can build a robot toy in one day without having to learn anything other than how to copy/paste and look at pictures to see how to jumper the connections. 


What do you end up with? A talking, singing 'n dancing robot toy. You can build several much cheaper than buying most kits from online robot shops.




What is the kit? It's a RoboGuts™ circuit board + eBooks + Program Listings + Jumper Wire Diagrams + 3D Printer Parts for $35/full kit! 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...836/robogutstm


I currently have several eBooks for different chips or modules you can use on my RoboGuts™ circuit board. PICAXE 28X2 module is probably the best solution, then there's the 28X2 chip, the 20M2 chip, the 18M2 chip, and even Parallax BS2 modules! 


but then for the Arduino people the ATMEGA/ATMEL chips can be used too, just program the chip on your Arduino Uno, then move the chip onto the RoboGuts™ circuit board, plug in your devices and you have a tiny solution for your project. 


Other chips and modules the RoboGuts™ circuit board can host are PICAXE 08M2 chip, all the PIC chips ... pretty much any MCU or PLC that fits into a 28-pin both wide or narrow DIP socket. 


Yes, I'm making your 3D ptinted content more intelligent at a more affordable price.




Next step is for you to build little toys for the kids stuck in hospitals to play with!


http://www.brainless.org/

----------

